# Residential/Commercial plumbing parts



## RobynRenea (Apr 19, 2017)

I currently have a shed full of plumbing residential and commercial plumbing items from my late husbands business. Would like to find a new home for them before they ruin or become outdated. Will not be able to get everything in one truck. Live in Kentucky if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------

